

Ask HN: Hackers in LA? - whalesalad

I grew up in Los Angeles (Pasadena/Glendale), transplanted to Honolulu almost 3 years ago, and now I'm ready to come back. I'm wondering where the startup/tech scene is right now in Southern California? I'm out of touch with my homeland, and would love to have the hackers here give me the heads up before I return.<p>Also... are there any HN meetups or groups in LA?
======
iphpdonthitme
After seeing a few of these kinds of posts over the last few, ahem, years, I
am going to take a stab at organizing a Los Angeles based Hacker News group.
Let's start really small. Send me your email address if you are interested in

A) being on an email list B) getting together in person (only one meeting for
now)

iphpdonthitme of gmail

------
boots
Just moved to Pasadena myself. I'm hoping to go to a Mindshare event soon, my
friends rave about them - <http://www.mindshare.la/>

------
christefano
The Dorkbot community is pretty cool:

    
    
      http://dorkbot.org/dorkbotsocal/
    

There also used to be events called "Geek Dinners" but they were mostly
attended by "social media gurus" and the like. Not really my cup of tea.

I'm on the westside and am always looking for hacker events. My company is a
big sponsor of Drupal events in Boston and Los Angeles and that's where much
of my focus has been.

------
iphpdonthitme
I'm on the Westside. It's not an HN group, but this group is pretty hackery:
<http://socal-piggies.org/scp>

Send me an email at iphpdonthitme gmail if someone actually manages to rope
people together brave enough to endure LA traffic.

------
fjabre
There are and I've been to a few but I'm guessing it doesn't compare to a
meetup in San Fran or Boston. Anyone else care to comment on this..?

5 hours on the 5 to SF and 4 hours to Palo Alto isn't that far =)

~~~
christefano
In my experience, the startup scenes as you know them in the Bay Area and
Boston are _massive_ compared to the one in Los Angeles.

------
jamesshamenski
I work in Altadena @ AdventureLink. i'm happy to arrange for a light meetup at
my building most anytime. It sounds like we could actually create a descent
local chapter. shamenski of Gmail

------
nkh
I am in NoHo (lankershim and vineland). I would love to have a local meetup.
My email is nkhdev at gmail if anyone would like to contact me.

------
cheez80
i'm in LA -- i've been trying to attend meetups that interest me. they're
mostly out in the westside, though -- i'm in arcadia. getting out there is
difficult.

there isn't a specific event to attend, but i signed up for startup weekend,
which is coming up. hopefully there will be some cool people there :)

~~~
alex1
Yeah, they're mostly in the westside (Santa Monica area), but it's actually
not that bad to get there. Takes me 30 minutes from Pasadena. Choose wisely
between 101/405 or Sunset depending on the time of day.

------
ApolloRising
I'm in LA but it really does not compare to startup scene in SF.

